# 多一些



## cheshire

(1) 观察鸟类使我交了很*多一些*的朋友。Birdwatching made me socialize with ( ) friends.

Does *多**一些*mean "a little bit more"? If 多 means "many, a lot", it seems to conflict with *一些*, which I understand as "a little bit".

I think 多　has two major meanings: (1) a lot, many (2) more. Am I right?

(2) 我*多*买*一些*。 Does this sentence mean "I'll buy a little bit more."?

(3) 我就*多*买*点儿*。 Does this sentence mean "Then I'll buy a little bit more."?


----------



## nichec

cheshire said:


> 观察鸟类使我交了很*多一些*的朋友。Birdwatching made me socialize with ( ) friends.
> 
> Does *多**一些*mean "a little bit more"? If 多 means "many, a lot", it seems to conflict with *一些*, which I understand as "a little bit".
> 
> I think 多　has two major meanings: (1) a lot, many (2) more. Am I right?


 
The original sentence seems odd to me.

I would say either 

觀察鳥類使我多交了一些朋友 (meaning "I make *some* new friends")

觀察鳥類使我交了很多朋友 (meaning "I make *lots of* friends")

Maybe someone from China can help...............


----------



## nichec

As for 多一些, you are right, 多 can mean "more".

Both (2) and (3) are good


----------



## cheshire

Thanks nichec! You make me feel gaoxing!
So, *多**一些 means "some"?*
Thanks for the suggestion of corrected sentences. Acquiring word order is difficult to me.


----------



## nichec

cheshire said:


> Thanks nichec! You make me feel gaoxing!
> So, *多**一些 means "some"?*
> Thanks for the suggestion of corrected sentences. Acquiring word order is difficult to me.


 
You can say 給他多一些愛, meaning "give him some more love".

Or 多給他一些愛, which means more or less the same thing.

It's very common to put a verb in between 多一些, like your own example 多買一些


----------



## AVim

cheshire said:


> Thanks nichec! You make me feel gaoxing!
> So, *多**一些 means "some"?*
> Thanks for the suggestion of corrected sentences. Acquiring word order is difficult to me.



Nope!

多 means "more"
一些 means "some"


----------



## coconutpalm

The first sentence seems odd to me as well, and Sentences 2 and 3 are both good.
I would suggest another alternative besides Nichec:
观察鸟类使/让我很交了些朋友。Birdwatching helps me make friends with many people.


----------



## nichec

coconutpalm said:


> The first sentence seems odd to me as well, and Sentences 2 and 3 are both good.
> I would suggest another alternative besides Nichec:
> 观察鸟类使/让我很交了些朋友。Birdwatching helps me make friends with many people.


 
Oh, this would sound odd to a Taiwanese too 

But I trust you


----------



## xiaolijie

> 观察鸟类使/让我很交了些朋友。


I've got the feeling that there is a typo in this sentence. No ??


----------



## cheshire

太謝謝大家！了不起！太棒了！

些＝一些？


----------



## nichec

cheshire said:


> 太謝謝大家！了不起！太棒了！
> 
> 些＝一些？


 
我要多些糖

我要多一些糖 

I don't see any difference here, *cheshire*, besides that I don't eat sweets


----------



## coconutpalm

xiaolijie said:


> I've got the feeling that there is a typo in this sentence. No ??


Which typo? 
I can't see it ...

Anyway it's quite colloquial.
I can alter its sentence order to　观察鸟类很让我交了些朋友, which is more colloquial.


----------



## fall_ark

coconutpalm said:


> Which typo?
> I can't see it ...
> 
> Anyway it's quite colloquial.
> I can alter its sentence order to　观察鸟类很让我交了些朋友, which is more colloquial.


 
Those two with "很" have a ring of the early era of modern Mandarin....I would say it's more acceptable in the northern part of China.

I would go with nichec's version in daily conversation, maybe changing "使" to "让" and "很多" could be "许多"/"不少" etc.(no big differences though)


----------

